# Where can I buy a mixing palette and palette knife?



## MakeupMuffin (Feb 6, 2008)

Helloooo ladies (and gentlemen?) I'm new here and new to Makeup artistry. I just started my mu certification class and the teacher didn't mention where to get a palette and palette knife or a spatula would work. Where can I find them? I googled and found makeup palettes. doh! Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## pixichik77 (Feb 7, 2008)

Naimies, Cinema secrets, Frends.... artist palette knives work, but i dislike the wooden handles. My school is fond of ceramic tiles for palettes; I prefer either clear DVD cases (run of show only) or metal palettes.


----------



## redambition (Feb 7, 2008)

a ceramic tile makes an awesome mixing palette - and they are so easy to get.


----------



## MakeupMuffin (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## schiller16 (Feb 10, 2008)

art store


----------



## prsfynestmami (Mar 31, 2008)

Stainless Steel Palettes get stainless steel


----------

